# Aeropostale 100% Cotton T-shirts



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Im not sure if this is the right place to post this question but im going to go ahead and ask.. sorry..I recently bought a couple of t-shirts from aeropostale and loved them i just don't know who manufacturers these blank's .They are 100%cotton men's tees. I also looked at the label in the back and it only say's aeropostale and MADE IN SALVADOR does anybody know where i can get some of these blank's.


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi,

Major brands use many different manufacturers. They aren't blanks, they are custom cut and printed for that specific company. I suggest sending one of your shirts you like to a manufacturer to match the fabric and grade the sizes.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank's for your reply i don't think i'll be pursuing those shirt's then since im not a big timer still. LOL Im just starting out and still looking for the right blank's to start pressing. Thank's again


----------

